# Favourite animal name band/ artist knockout game



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I’ll leave out the Beatles on this one. Can vote twice a day, +1 and -3 any way you want to distribute.


The Flamingos - 10
The Monkees - 10
Phish - 10
The Byrds - 10
The Eagles - 10
The Turtles - 10
Pitbull - 10
The Chipmunks - 10
The Animals - 10
The Scorpions - 10
The Giraffes - 10
Howlin Wolf - 10


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The Flamingos - 10
The Monkees - 10
Phish - 10
The Byrds - 10
The Eagles - 10
The Turtles - 10
Pitbull - 8 (-2)
The Chipmunks - 9 (-1)
The Animals - 10
The Scorpions - 10
The Giraffes - 10
Howlin Wolf - 11 (+1)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

After Phil:

The Flamingos - 10
The Monkees - 10
Phish - 10
The Byrds - 10
The Eagles - 10
The Turtles - 10
Pitbull - 5 (-3)
The Chipmunks - 9 
The Animals - 10
The Scorpions - 10
The Giraffes - 10
Howlin Wolf - 12 (+1)


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2017)

A phish isn't an animal but you left off Blue Oyster Cult.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The Flamingos - 10
The Monkees - 10
Phish - 10
The Byrds - 10
The Eagles - 10
The Turtles - 10
Pitbull - 2 (-3)
The Chipmunks - 9
The Animals - 10
The Scorpions - 10
The Giraffes - 10
Howlin Wolf - 13 (+1)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Second daily vote:

The Flamingos - 10
The Monkees - 10
Phish - 10
The Byrds - 10
The Eagles - 9 (-1)
The Turtles - 10
*Pitbull - 0 (-2) OUT!*
The Chipmunks - 9
The Animals - 10
The Scorpions - 10
The Giraffes - 10
Howlin Wolf - 14 (+1)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Lesson for future threads of this type: Why not give me twice the votes instead of twice a day votes. Perhaps twice a day votes works better if you say can only vote very 12 hours up to twice a day?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Victor Redseal said:


> A phish isn't an animal but you left off Blue Oyster Cult.


Neither are monkees and byrds  I avoided add on nouns to animals to shorten the list.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Lesson for future threads of this type: Why not give me twice the votes instead of twice a day votes. Perhaps twice a day votes works better if you say can only vote very 12 hours up to twice a day?


true.....1 per 12 hours makes more sense.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Second daily vote:
> 
> The Flamingos - 10
> The Monkees - 10
> ...


thanks for knocking out Pitbull, but the Eagles over the Chipmunks?  Oooo, Eeee, Oooo, Ahhh!


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

No Stray Cats ?
No _*Partridge Family*_?? :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

laurie said:


> No Stray Cats ?
> No _*Partridge Family*_?? :lol:


Well the list also left out Blacksnake, but we will work with what we have and start a new and bigger list someday if anyone has the desire..


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Well the list also left out Blacksnake, but we will work with what we have and start a new and bigger list someday if anyone has the desire..


Blacksnake? do you mean whitesnake?


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Blacksnake? do you mean whitesnake?


Maybe, but there's actually a few past & present "black snake" bands out there...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Blacksnake? do you mean whitesnake?


Oh, you are correct. I meant whitesnake. They had a song about a black snake I think.

Hey, what about,

Steppenwolf, T-Rex, Buffalo Springfield, Adam and the Ants ...


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

.... & Def Leopard, Three Dog Night, Squirrel Nut Zippers, Counting Crows, Flock of Seagulls ....


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Then there is the awesome band, ATOMIC ROOSTER


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry Phil, we sort of threw this thread off track. So to get it back on, I will expend my two votes for today and come back in about an hour for tomorrow's votes.

Oct 23 vote 1:

The Flamingos - 10
The Monkees - 10
Phish - 10
The Byrds - 10
The Eagles - 6 (-3)
The Turtles - 10
The Chipmunks - 9
The Animals - 10
The Scorpions - 10
The Giraffes - 10
Howlin Wolf - 15 (+1)


Oct 23 Vote 2:

The Flamingos - 10
The Monkees - 10
Phish - 10
The Byrds - 10
The Eagles - 3 (-3)
The Turtles - 10
The Chipmunks - 9
The Animals - 10
The Scorpions - 10
The Giraffes - 10
Howlin Wolf - 16 (+1)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

October 24 Vote 1:

The Flamingos - 10
The Monkees - 10
Phish - 10
The Byrds - 10
*The Eagles - 0 (-3) OUT*
The Turtles - 10
The Chipmunks - 9
The Animals - 10
The Scorpions - 10
The Giraffes - 10
Howlin Wolf - 17 (+1)

October 24 Vote 2:

The Flamingos - 10
The Monkees - 10
Phish - 7 (-3)
The Byrds - 10
The Turtles - 10
The Chipmunks - 9
The Animals - 10
The Scorpions - 10
The Giraffes - 10
Howlin Wolf - 18 (+1)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The Flamingos - 10
The Monkees - 10
Phish - 7
The Byrds - 10
The Turtles - 10
The Chipmunks - 6 (-3)
The Animals - 10
The Scorpions - 10
The Giraffes - 10
Howlin Wolf - 19 (+1)

Howlin Wolf is getting all the plus votes


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

So he should - it's one of THE great blues singer names! :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

October 25 Vote 1:

The Flamingos - 10
The Monkees - 10
Phish - 7
The Byrds - 10
The Turtles - 10
The Chipmunks - 3 (-3)
The Animals - 10
The Scorpions - 10
The Giraffes - 10
Howlin Wolf - 20 (+1)

October 25 Vote 2:

The Flamingos - 10
The Monkees - 10
Phish - 7
The Byrds - 10
The Turtles - 10
*The Chipmunks - 0 (-3) OUT*
The Animals - 10
The Scorpions - 10
The Giraffes - 10
Howlin Wolf - 21 (+1)

Go Wolf! Howl Wolf Howl!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I’ll just use my 2 votes now too 

The Flamingos - 10
The Monkees - 4 (-6)
Phish - 7
The Byrds - 10
The Turtles - 10
The Animals - 10
The Scorpions - 10
The Giraffes - 10
Howlin Wolf - 23 (+2)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Phil loves classical said:


> I'll just use my 2 votes now too


Works for me.

The Flamingos - 10
The Monkees - 4 
Phish - 1 (-6)
The Byrds - 10
The Turtles - 10
The Animals - 10
The Scorpions - 10
The Giraffes - 10
Howlin Wolf - 25 (+2)


----------

